# 2004 A6 2.7T Engine Squealing Noise after TB change 2 months ago.



## Tongster (May 31, 2002)

Need some help on what this squealing noise might be after changing the TB and all the tensioners, rollers, and all the usual stuff. The TB Kit was from ECS Ultimate TB Kit with Gates. Did everything by the book and from some of the well written TB change DIYs on all of the Audi forum sites. After driving the car about a month this squealing noise appeared when the car is cold and started first in the morning and squeals for about 5-10 minutes then goes away for the rest of the drive. It needs to be sitting for hours before it comes back. Any ideas what this might be? I placed a couple of videos of the squealing sound problem. The first one is when the car is started in the morning and the second is when the squealing is just about gone after nearly 10 minutes later.

Thx in advance for any help!

-Rob

Engine Start:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8719318178/

Squealing Ending:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8719320262/


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Did you change the water pump?


----------



## ricky_vwt (Nov 30, 2005)

It is the water pump, mine did make the same noise, and then it started leaking after 3 months of timing belt replacement. Bought a oem water pump and the first 2weeks started making a similar noise,although it was faint, and have drove The car 1k miles the noise is gone. Make sure you use correct coolant.


----------

